# My experience with f&d !!



## Gaurav Bahl (Mar 28, 2014)

I would suggest fellow digitians to read the following conversation  below before buying  A510 OR A520 or any product from F&D !! Do check the dates in conversation to see how long they take to even reply  

Pics are also attached for confirmation :-


Conversation started 19 February
Gaurav Bahl
19/02/2014 19:09
Gaurav Bahl

Dear Fenda team , I bought a 2.1 A510 speaker system just 2 days ago (17th feb 2014) and I'm afraid to say this product has fallen short of expectations . I've also used Creative SBS 370 speakers from past 8 years and they provide better sound quality in comparison to my brand new A510 . Since i bought your product from a retailer in wazirpur market , Delhi (with invoice) i want to know is there any way i can get refund OR exchange it with another Fenda product ? I know such 'NO question' refund policy is mostly available with online portals , can it be applicable in my case ? Looking forward to get an early response from you . Regards, Gaurav Bahl
21 February
F&D
21/02/2014 13:29
F&D

Hi Gaurav,

We apologise for the not being able to meet your expeience.

However, there are a few things that we would need to confirm before we could take this further. First, can you help us with the name of the dealer from whom you bought the speaker. And also which speaker would you like to replace it A510. Thank You
21 February
Gaurav Bahl
21/02/2014 16:39
Gaurav Bahl

Hi Fenda team, i bought these speakers from 888888 Computers for Rs.8888/- (incl . of all taxes) Dealer Address : 8 - 8, 8888888 88, Commercial Complex, Wazirpur, North Delhi Contact Numbers: +988888888 +91-988888888 I was considering to get it replaced with either Altec Lansing VS2621 or Creative SBS A335. I had purchased A510 on the basis of online reviews posted in various websites , I liked the thumping bass in A510 system , its good with games and movies (dialogues are crisp) but sound appears to be shrill with songs and there is lack of warmth . I would really appreciate it if you could talk with dealer and ask him to replace these speakers with Creative SBS A335 and adjust the price difference (he has got them in stock) . Thank you for responding to my request
22 February
F&D
22/02/2014 11:19
F&D

Hi Gaurav,

Would request you to help us with another F&D speaker model number that you would like to replace A510 with.

Thanks.
22 February
Gaurav Bahl
22/02/2014 14:54
Gaurav Bahl

I saw A520 model , it has got similar specifications with wooden satellite speakers so i hope it might resolve the issue of shrill voice present in my current speakers . i would like to replace A510 with A520 ! thank you
25 February
Gaurav Bahl
25/02/2014 16:08
Gaurav Bahl

Dear Fenda team , Its been three days since we last communicated , would you please clarify me about date and time regarding replacement ? I've packed those speakers in box just as i got them and its been 8 days from purchase . An early reply would be appreciated . Thanks and Regards, Gaurav Bahl
F&D
25/02/2014 16:58
F&D

Hi Gaurav Bahl,

Give us some time shall get back to you in 24-48 hours. Thanks.
27 February
F&D
27/02/2014 13:21
F&D

Hi Gaurav

We have shared this details with the concerned department and they would get back to you.

Would request you to please provide me with your contact no.
Gaurav Bahl
27/02/2014 13:34
Gaurav Bahl

Mobile - 9888888888
27 February
F&D
27/02/2014 19:43
F&D

Hi Gaurav, Have noted your details. Our representatives will get in touch with you at the earliest. Thanks.
3 March
Gaurav Bahl
03/03/2014 19:22
Gaurav Bahl

Its been almost 12 days since we are discussing this issue , i have a simple complaint that your product doesn't match upto the claims that are being made in online reviews and ads (poor sound quality ) . Now i have kept it closed in box hoping fenda representatives would pay attention by either arranging for a replacement or exchanging it with other fenda product, so far not even a single phone call has come from your esteemed company , i don't know what to say more !
F&D
03/03/2014 20:55
F&D

Hi Gaurav, Sorry for the inconvenience caused. Give us sometime. Shall look into the matter and shall arrange a call back. Thanks
7 March
Gaurav Bahl
07/03/2014 23:11
Gaurav Bahl

As per telephonic conversation with your representative , please find images of invoice and speaker serial no. attached with this message
8 March
F&D
08/03/2014 12:56
F&D

Hi Gaurav, Have received your details. Shall forward it to concerned department. Thanks.
15 March
Gaurav Bahl
15/03/2014 11:39
Gaurav Bahl

Its been more than a week & so far i haven't received any call , i lodged this complaint around a month ago i.e 19th feb and till now all you guys have done is to ask for invoice and product detail , shall i refer this matter to consumer forum or should i mail to NCDRC for your laxity in my case ?
16 March
F&D
16/03/2014 11:12
F&D

Hi Gaurav, We have tried calling you but your number was unavailable and ringing. Give us some time. Shall look into matter.
Monday
Gaurav Bahl
24/03/2014 16:18
Gaurav Bahl

I am going to take a screen shot of this entire conversation and paste it in thinkdigit forum , erodov and other websites . It was a nice conversation with Fenda representatives with zero result !


----------

